

Ask HN: Are you Autistic? - known

Just curious to know.
======
tsetse-fly
Are you a troll?

Your posting history is suspect.

------
morphle2
Why are you curious to know this? You can ask this question about the complete
Diagnostic Statistical Manual, so why are you so interested in autism?

~~~
known
I am autistic and I am sorry for offending everybody.

------
known
My karma is 232.

